# discuss



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty good on stretching the milk.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Milk looks like cream going in, and semi skimmed too.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The one 'bang' to clear the bubbles needs trying.....now.

Going to have my afternoon cappa with one bang. Will let you know.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

you get the sense they were glossing over a few things (e.g. very little care given to dosing and timing / weighing the extraction ) but his milk stretching looked spot on, and the shots certainly "looked" OK.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Going to have my afternoon cappa with one bang. Will let you know.


As long as that's all it is, Ron


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Missed out about one of the most important things to mention, 'quality of the beans'


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


>


No......say please


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

He said he was steaming up to 70 degrees. I posted today in another thread about Oakley from Bridlington only steaming 45-55 degrees. Maintains the sweetness of the milk, doesn't dry out the foam and most important lets the flavour of the coffee through.

Works for me, who wants to drink a lip burner anyway.

ian


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

70 is OK, but I aim for 60.. i have one of these:









and i always aim for the first box


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

shrink said:


> 70 is OK, but I aim for 60.. i have one of these:
> 
> View attachment 6594
> 
> ...


Getting it in the number 2 box is often considered impolite.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Getting it in the number 2 box is often considered impolite.


Not in Essex


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Where its considered mandatory...(reference... Used to date an Essex bird)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyway , what was the point of discussing this Gary.........


----------

